# Blush School of Cosmetics San Francisco



## GirlVS.Brush (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi new friends, I am a young eager MUA (well kinda MUA...more on that later) and I'm new to Specktra, so HI!

Anyway, if you, like me, live in Northern California then you know there are a million cosmetology programs but no Makeup Artistry programs that's why I was SOOOO excited when I saw that this place opened up. They are really new and they offer this fabulous (although, very expensive...almost $10,000!) Master Makeup course. 

I know I am going to take classes and I am not really asking about the price (I work full-time and trust me, I have become a saving machine) but has anybody else in my area heard about this place? Or do they own any other institutions? Or anything!?!?! They are new (here at least) but I thought I might be able to come up with something via you wonderful ladies!

Here is their website

So maybe take a look and give me your honest opinion.

I mean, I have talent (don't mean to toot my own horn) but I know with training and my perservance I can take this thing to the top!


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Feb 11, 2010)

DONT GO THERE 

The came in and did a demo at Paris Beauty College and they cant even blend Dont waste your time or money my suggestion would be to go on model mayhem search out all the mua in your area the who move you the most email and ask if the are looking or need assistant dont be afraid to work for free gaining experience is better then any dollar amount!


----------



## laceface (Feb 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlaqueBarbie* 

 
_DONT GO THERE 

The came in and did a demo at Paris Beauty College and they cant even blend Dont waste your time or money my suggestion would be to go on model mayhem search out all the mua in your area the who move you the most email and ask if the are looking or need assistant dont be afraid to work for free gaining experience is better then any dollar amount!_

 
I COMPLETELY agree. New schools are very scary. I'd wait a couple years to see how they do. Your best bet is definitely to assist a professional to gain some real experience which is better than any school can teach you. I live in Sac and have a photoshoot on Saturday. You're welcome to come assist me if you'd like.


----------



## brushcrazy (Jan 25, 2011)

The two postings above seem self serving!!! Really !! oh to be a makeup artist go assist a Pro...oh and by the way I have a photo shoot this sat. would you like to assist me!! I am an LA artist (10 yrs) who attended MUD (paid over $12,000) and I will tell you there is no substitute for attending a good school to give you an all around good education to be able to do all aspects of the profession. I do bridal, movies, commercials, editorial, special FX. You just dont learn all that from one person. As for Blush School Of Makeup I am not sure, I've heard good things. But BlaqueBarbie seems to think they cant blend which I find hard to believe looking at their website and the credentials of the teachers.
  	I would suggest you check them out for yourself.


----------



## soloist85 (Aug 16, 2011)

@girlV.brush. Hi I was looking into that school myself. wondering if you got more info about it??????. if you have please let me know thank you!


----------



## BROWQN (Aug 21, 2011)

I just graduated from there and loved it. I knew how to do makeup before but without formal trainging. after 5 years of "assisting" others I decided to go to a legitimate school and it made a huge differernce for me.


----------

